

Building an SMS-first service for men - adamkochanowicz
https://medium.com/@ccarella/building-an-sms-first-service-for-men-74b2bf308a76

======
te0006
"a personal touch"... towards the user this creates the impression that the
service has human beings working hard to provide high-quality advice.
Nevertheless, many requests will be answerable by a combination of natural
language processing, machine learning, semantic and geo-search on openly
accessible data such as OSM, and one to two minutes of random delay. Clever.

